# Enough Interest In A Second Ice Jig Swap??



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Wondering if there is enough people to do another swap?? Turned out some fine jigs/flies in the first one. Can't wait to use them. If you don't make them, just paint some in your favorite color patterns. Bring on the ice already!! Enough teasing!!

ficious


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Sure


----------



## hodgesc-DVM (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm in, just let me know.

hodgesc-DVM


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm going to try to make my first batch this weekend. If they come out looking like anything decent, I'll join in.


----------



## drag44 (Mar 17, 2002)

I want in on this one!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Hopefully we can get 12 people interested. If so, we'll take it from there. Lots of interesting designs from the last one! Bring on the ice!!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Why not I just want to get some more of ficious' jigs


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Count me in again. I'll make differnt colors. I'll start them tonight.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Now it's just picking a color pattern that will suit St. Clair perch, if we ever get ice........gonna give the soft water a try Thursday. Hope the perchies are hungry!!

ficious


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Ficious
My 10 y.o. daughter and I have been tag teaming some pan fish jigs out. I line up the hook on the blade and she vice grips them together. I hold the jig and the soldering iron and she applies the solder. Then she dips em. They are a copy of one of my favorite gill jigs, Moon glows I think folks call them.
We're having a blast and we both can't wait to see other peoples work

BTW We have several other patterns if we need them to "fill up" the swap.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Just putting the final touches on mine. For you salmon fishermen, the color pattern will be similar to a yellowtail (#2) w/dark red bead(4mm). 

Now all we need is enough people to make this thing go. These might even work for the trout in the harbors. 

Will give them a spin on Thursday for perch in the marinas.

ficious


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I was working on a teardrop batch but freid my fingers pretty good this time. Tommorow its straight to Harbor freight for a third arm. Ill make 2, or more if we dont get enough people.


----------



## hodgesc-DVM (Aug 29, 2003)

Any of you guys from the first swap.....I tied the chartreuse bead head jig. Not having ice fished yet, will that work? If so, I'll tie one in purple or black. If I can get some feed back please. If not, any other ideas??

Thanks!
hodgesc-DVM

P.S. Don't be shy! If it sucked....let me know.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Looks to me like it will work, water hasn't been hard enough to try it yet. Will keep you posted when I can get my shanty on it again and I can see their reaction to it. If you could tie it in brown, sort of wiggler looking, that might be the ticket.

ficious


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Now that the weather is changing for the better, maybe there will be more interest. I make far more than I will ever use, and still make new patterns and colors, it's kind of contagious.

To those waiting to enter, you don't have to make them yourself, just paint them your favorite pattern. Many places sell the jigs bulk, or just repaint them yourself. 

I laughed as I tied on a very busy color pattern that I made myself on my last trip, and was shocked when it worked as well or better than my favorites, so you never know.....

Gillgitter,

Thanks for the offer. We had to do that on the last one also. I was hoping to get enough people, but we may have too. We'll let you know.

ficious


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

I missed the first one, but would love to get in on this one. Let me know when you figure out the details.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ok I got more supplies from Netcraft today...let the fun begin...


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

Any news on when this one or if this one will begin?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

It looks like we have 8 people so far. Was hoping to fill the bill this time if we could. We already have offers for multiple entries(Gillgitter, myself for sure), and we may have to use them. Was hoping that some of the guys from the last one who haven't posted yet will. Go ahead and make them, it will happen.

4 open slots in the second jigs swap are still open!!

ficious


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Please PM me with a brief description of what you are making and when they are done. I will PM you my address. Hopefully the empty spots will fill as we go. If anyone else is interested in more than one entry, please let me know just in case we need to go that route.

Harry


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I'm in Harry!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

These are the people who have showed interest:

Lunker *****************black/gold flake teardrop w/green eyes
hodges-DVM ************
Gillgitter #1 *************chart/pink glow jig
Gillgitter #2 *************purple w/prism metalflake jig(if req'd)
drag44 **************** pearl white glow jig
kbkrause ***************waxie imitation fly
andy capp **************
Nine Milly ***************
ficious #1 *************** #2 yellowtail w/red bead
ficious #2 *************** #0 black/purple/pink pearl (if req'd)
northern_outdoorsman **** chart. vertical jigs...dressed up

If you are a guest and would like to get in on this, please register and post. Still have room, get in while you can!

ficious


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ill make some black/gold flake tear drops with green eyes.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Chartruse Vertical Jigs "Dressed Up"...Lead poured and hand-painted by myself!


----------



## hodgesc-DVM (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm tying latex maggots on a size 12 hook. I'll finish em up today!


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

I am going to make the same as before.......But silver hammerback #3's. These will be used more for eyes, but will still catch perch. There are no beads on these.

So put me down for 
#3 Willowleaf walleye spoon


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

These are the entries so far, still room for a few more!!

For those who didn't read the first swap, 12 people make 12 jigs and send them in. I will divide them up and send one of each back to all participants. Please include tags for your jigs so that everyone will know who made what. 

Lunker *****************black/gold flake teardrop w/green eyes
hodges-DVM ************latex maggots on a #12 hook
Gillgitter #1 *************chart/pink glow jig
Gillgitter #2 *************purple w/prism metalflake jig(if req'd)
drag44 **************** pearl white glow jig
kbkrause ***************waxie imitation fly
andy capp **************#3 willowleaf walleye spoon
Nine Milly ***************weighted nine milly squirl maggott
ficious #1 *************** #2 yellowtail w/red bead
ficious #2 *************** #0 black/purple/pink pearl (if req'd)
northern_outdoorsman **** chart. vertical jigs...dressed up

Sounds like we'll be able to fish everywhere soon. Can't wait to try them out! In order to have these out soon, please ship as soon as you are ready.

ficious


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

I will be submitting what I call a weighted nine milly squirl maggott. Just tip it with a mousie and is deadly on the panfish! I'll submitt a picture if I get some time. Fill me in as details continue to emerge.


----------



## hodgesc-DVM (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm done and will send them by early next week. Please PM me your address.

THANKS!
hodgesc-DVM


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

hodgesc-DVM and Nine Milly,

Please check your PM's, address is sent. If we can't get anyone else entered by Sunday night, we will go with what we have to get them to everybody as soon as possible.

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

To all participants, please send me your creations so we can get them distributed to everyone as soon as possible. Postage for most packages will be under a dollar. If you need my address, please PM me.

Please notify me when they are sent. Please make sure they are packaged well enough to survive the postal service.

Harry


----------



## drag44 (Mar 17, 2002)

I sent mine out today.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

2nd Jig Swap Status.


Lunker *****************black/gold flake teardrop w/green eyes
hodges-DVM ************latex maggots on a #12 hook
Gillgitter #1 *************chart/pink glow jig (sent)
Gillgitter #2 *************purple w/prism metalflake jig (sent)
drag44 **************** pearl white glow jig (sent)
kbkrause ***************waxie imitation fly
andy capp **************#3 willowleaf walleye spoon (sent)
Nine Milly ***************weighted nine milly squirl maggott
ficious #1 *************** #2 yellowtail w/red bead (rec'd)
ficious #2 *************** #0 black/purple/pink pearl (rec'd)
northern_outdoorsman **** chart. vertical jigs...dressed up

Since I work afternoons and the mail doesn't come before I leave, there may be a delay in posting rec'd. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Looking good!! If you haven't sent yours in, please check your PM's for my address, if you don't have it, please let me know.

Lunker *****************black/gold flake teardrop w/green eyes
hodges-DVM ************latex maggots on a #12 hook
Gillgitter #1 *************chart/pink glow jig**(sent)
Gillgitter #2 *************purple w/prism metalflake jig**(sent)
drag44 **************** pearl white glow jig **(sent)
kbkrause ***************waxie imitation fly**(rec'd)
andy capp **************#3 willowleaf walleye spoon**(rec'd)
Nine Milly ***************weighted nine milly squirl maggott
ficious #1 *************** #2 yellowtail w/red bead**(rec'd)
ficious #2 *************** #0 black/purple/pink pearl**(rec'd)
northern_outdoorsman **** chart. vertical jigs...dressed up


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Lunker *****************black/gold flake teardrop w/green eyes
hodges-DVM ************latex maggots on a #12 hook**(sent)
Gillgitter #1 *************chart/pink glow jig**(rec'd)
Gillgitter #2 *************purple w/prism metalflake jig**(rec'd)
drag44 **************** pearl white glow jig **(sent)
kbkrause ***************waxie imitation fly**(rec'd)
andy capp **************#3 willowleaf walleye spoon**(rec'd)
Nine Milly ***************weighted nine milly squirl maggott
ficious #1 *************** #2 yellowtail w/red bead**(rec'd)
ficious #2 *************** #0 black/purple/pink pearl**(rec'd)
northern_outdoorsman **** chart. vertical jigs...dressed up


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

When all enties are recieved, I will post a group picture. Here is the latest update.


Lunker *****************black/gold flake teardrop w/green eyes
hodges-DVM ************latex maggots on a #12 hook**(sent)
Gillgitter #1 *************chart/pink glow jig**(rec'd)
Gillgitter #2 *************purple w/prism metalflake jig**(rec'd)
drag44 **************** pearl white glow jig **(rec'd)
kbkrause ***************waxie imitation fly**(rec'd)
andy capp **************#3 willowleaf walleye spoon**(rec'd)
Nine Milly ***************weighted nine milly squirl maggott
ficious #1 *************** #2 yellowtail w/red bead**(rec'd)
ficious #2 *************** #0 black/purple/pink pearl**(rec'd)
northern_outdoorsman **** chart. vertical jigs w/ bead and red hook**(rec'd)

Looking good!!


----------



## hodgesc-DVM (Aug 29, 2003)

Have you received my jigs yet?

THANKS
steven


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

you should get mine today if not tommorow.


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

Mine will be in the mail tomorrow morning. Sorry today couldn't get out with bald tires on this snow.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

hodgesc-DVM

Sorry for the delay, I work afternoons and I got them yesterday and distributed them into the cases last night.

Lunker, Nine Milly,

I will take some pictures when everything arrives. I hope to ship early next week so everyone will have them for next weekend. 

Lunker *****************black/gold flake teardrop w/green eyes(sent)
hodges-DVM ************latex maggots on a #12 hook**(sent)
Gillgitter #1 *************chart/pink glow jig**(rec'd)
Gillgitter #2 *************purple w/prism metalflake jig**(rec'd)
drag44 **************** pearl white glow jig **(rec'd)
kbkrause ***************waxie imitation fly**(rec'd)
andy capp **************#3 willowleaf walleye spoon**(rec'd)
Nine Milly ***************weighted nine milly squirl maggott(sent)
ficious #1 *************** #2 yellowtail w/red bead**(rec'd)
ficious #2 *************** #0 black/purple/pink pearl**(rec'd)
northern_outdoorsman **** chart. vertical jigs w/ bead and red hook**(rec'd)

Looking good!! Hope to get out next weekend and try them out!!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

O man they should of been there by now. Im getting a little worried.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Lunker,

My mail is slow from everywhere, plus late day delivery. I'll call my wife in a little while and let you know if they came(I'm at work).

Harry

PS.....Just checked with the wife and they came today!!


----------



## brighteyes (Jan 27, 2004)

I am new to this forum and would like to be in the jig swap if there is still time. Need to know were to send jigs.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Welcome to the site brighteyes. The last of the entries isn't in yet so if you can ship as soon as possible, that would be best. You will need to send 12 pcs. of whatever you make. If you can do that, shoot me a PM and I'll send my address.


Lunker *****************black/gold flake teardrop w/green eyes(rec'd)
hodges-DVM ************latex maggots on a #12 hook**(rec'd)
Gillgitter #1 *************chart/pink glow jig**(rec'd)
Gillgitter #2 *************purple w/prism metalflake jig**(rec'd)
drag44 **************** pearl white glow jig **(rec'd)
kbkrause ***************waxie imitation fly**(rec'd)
andy capp **************#3 willowleaf walleye spoon**(rec'd)
Nine Milly ***************weighted nine milly squirl maggott(sent)
ficious #1 *************** #2 yellowtail w/red bead**(rec'd)
ficious #2 *************** #0 black/purple/pink pearl**(rec'd)
northern_outdoorsman **** chart. vertical jigs w/ bead and red hook**(rec'd)

Harry


----------



## brighteyes (Jan 27, 2004)

I sent mine out this morning. Forgot to put return postage money in with jigs will send another envelpoe for postage.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Your jigs came in today, thank you for the quick response. 

Nine Milly,

Please check your PM's.


Here is the status so far:
Lunker *****************black/gold flake teardrop w/green eyes(rec'd)
hodges-DVM ************latex maggots on a #12 hook**(rec'd)
Gillgitter #1 *************chart/pink glow jig**(rec'd)
Gillgitter #2 *************purple w/prism metalflake jig**(rec'd)
drag44 **************** pearl white glow jig **(rec'd)
kbkrause ***************waxie imitation fly**(rec'd)
andy capp **************#3 willowleaf walleye spoon**(rec'd)
Nine Milly ***************weighted nine milly squirl maggott(sent)
ficious #1 *************** #2 yellowtail w/red bead**(rec'd)
ficious #2 *************** #0 black/purple/pink pearl**(rec'd)
northern_outdoorsman **** chart. vertical jigs w/ bead and red hook**(rec'd)
brighteyes**************white panfish jig w/#10 hook(rec'd)

I will ship the jigs that have arrived on Monday so that everyone has them by the weekend. I will post a picture of them as time allows, probably Monday also. I'd like to thank all the participants and look forward to trying out their creations!

Harry


----------



## hodgesc-DVM (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Harry for your work with this swap. 
Now, if I could only find time to get on the ice!

hodgesc-DVM


P.S. Anyone have any success with the jigs from the first swap??


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

everyone for making this swap possible. With the deligent help of my son, these pictures were made possible. I will try to get them out on Monday. Here are your creations:


































































To those of you who sent extra, I will send a few different ones along with your package. 

Thanks again!

Harry


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks for the swap Harry! The Gills I caught today as it was getting Dark were on Brighteyes Jig!!! Thanks Brighteyes!


----------



## hodgesc-DVM (Aug 29, 2003)

Harry,

My jig isn't in the pic.....I hope you got it??

The latex maggot?

Thanks 
Steven


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I did the pictures and the post after a long day on the ice. Yes, I do have your jigs and the picture was in my gallery, I just lost count and missed it on my double check before I posted. Here it is:










The packages will be in the mail within the hour. 

Harry


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

I still havent got my Jig from Ice fishin nut from the first swap? Are you going to send them out soon?, I ce will be gone before you know it.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Packages went out 2-2-04, please let me know as they arrive.
I hope you all enjoy each others creations. N_O got his yesterday because we fished together and it saved hassle. andy capp's question was addressed in a PM.

Harry


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Got mine yesterday!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Received mine yesterday too. Look good guys. Cant wait to try them...    

Harry, I'll send you the other package tomorrow.


----------



## brighteyes (Jan 27, 2004)

Got mine today they look great thanks Harry for the jig swap. Your welcome N O good luck on the gills. I have done real well this yr. with ice flies for gills. Latex Maggot or imitation wax worm humm I think a gill will like them.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanx Harry,
Got mine today and plan on giving them all a good dunkin this weekend.

Good luck to all.

Doug


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Got mine today !Awesome!!!!


----------



## drag44 (Mar 17, 2002)

Just got back from vacation. Excellent work guys. These jigs are pretty neat. Ficious, thanks for hosting the swap and giving me pointers on making jigs.


----------

